# Help on start up



## Rainman88 (Aug 7, 2019)

hi there

Sorry if this is not the right place to post this. 

I’m looking at opening a small outdoor training school and was hoping someone may be able to offer a little advice.

I’m wanting to rent around 5 acres of farm land, would anybody have a rough idea how much this may cost either annually or monthly per acre in the north east of England?

Many thanks for any help offered.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@SusieRainbow - this needs moving forums i think?


----------

